# Hệ thống Điện > Power >  Nhờ trợ giúp em nguồn này

## thuhanoi

Chào mấy bác đã kinh qua em nguồn này hướng dẫn cách bắt nó cày với nhé, mới mua mà cắm điện nó không ra điện, báo lỗi Output Failure, không biết có thiếu tín hiệu điều khiển nào không. 

Hỏi ông google ổng bảo ổng hổng biết  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuanlm

Cái ni dùng trong máy chi vậy bác Thu?

----------


## nhatson

em guc thấy nó xài trong hệ thống mạng của cissco

----------


## thuhanoi

Thấy cái nguồn đẹp (đúng nó là nguồn của hệoongs cisco) nhưng không biết cái sơ đồ chân của cái jack cắm đó nên chưa biết cách làm cho nó chạy.
Nếu bác nào làm trong nhà mạng chắc có datasheet của em nó. Hiện chưa tháo nó ra nên chưa biết thế nào.

----------


## romvang

Mở nó ra bác, dò theo đường output để xác định chân nào out. Cắm thử cái tải nhỏ vào. Nhiều loại có tải nó mới xuất

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Ninh Tran

bác tra kĩ pin out của nó xem

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Tuanlm

Bác Thuhanoi là trùm điện tử mà, mấy bước kiểm tra kia chắc là bác làm hết rồi

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## inhainha

Bác thuhanoi sửa được là vô được kèo thơm nghen  :Big Grin:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Hi thấy cái nguồn đẹp tiếc thế nên ngâm cứu chút chứ cũng chẳng có gì to tát. nếu không tính công lao động thì thơm thơm quá đi chứ , hehe

----------


## thuhanoi

> Bác thuhanoi sửa được là vô được kèo thơm nghen


Đã xong ngon lắm bác inhainha nhá, nhưng cũng tìm cách thay cái jack cho thuận tiên khi dùng.
Cám ơn mấy bác khích lệ em nó đã chạy theo ý sau 2 đêm ngâm  :Big Grin:

----------

inhainha, Tuanlm

----------


## Tuanlm

Chúc mừng bác đã thấy mùa thu Hà lội. hè hè

----------

